# PC-Kuriositäten



## DarkRedEmber (6. November 2014)

*PC-Kuriositäten*

Ich hatte heute ein sehr interessantes Erlebnis, wo ich mir so gedacht habe: "Manchmal muss ich Technik einfach nicht verstehen." Für solche Fälle mache ich jetzt mal diesen Thread auf, erzählt einfach mal, was eure Hardware/Software so treibt, was eigentlich keinen wirklichen Sinn ergibt.

Hier ist meine Story:
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich einen Hackintosh gebraucht von einem Arbeitskollegen gekauft, die CPU und der RAM sind in den Desktop-PC meines Bruders gezogen, Gehäuse, Mainboard und Netzteil habe ich behalten, das Zeug stand aber erstmal in der Ecke rum. Vor kurzem kam mir dann die Idee, ein Kombigerät aus HTPC und NAS zu bauen, also die benötigten Teile bestellt und die Kiste zusammengebastelt. Nach dem Einschalten Treiber installiert etc, rebootet und plötzlich war das Bild weg. Fehlersuche ergab: Grafikkarte im Desktop eingebaut läuft, iGPU an Fernseher läuft, also kann es nur der PCI-Slot sein. Neues Mainboard bestellt, alles umgebaut, Verbesserung: Keine. Genau das gleiche Problem. Also mal ein VGA-Kabel drangekleistert, damit lief es dann. 
Nach ein bisschen rumprobieren habe ich dann ein funktionierendes Setup gefunden. HDMI- und VGA-Kabel sind parallel am Fernseher angeschlossen, am Fernseher ist die HDMI-Schnittstelle als Eingang ausgewählt, der PC sendet auch nur darüber das Signal, also eigentlich ist das VGA-Kabel unnütz. ABER: Sobald ich es abziehe, geht es nicht mehr, da der PC nicht mehr bootet. Es kommt nämlich kein Windows-Anmeldesound. Ich weiß nicht, warum, aber ich hinterfrage es jetzt einfach mal nicht und lasse die Pfoten davon.


----------



## Hänschen (6. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Mein ehemaliger Gaming-Laptop erzeugte eine hohe aber niedrigstromige Spannung auf seinen Metallteilen bzw. auf der ganzen Masseleitung.

Immer wenn man dann etwas metallisches angefasst hat (zB. den Lautstärkeregler von den Bose Lautsprechern) bekam man einen gewischt. Die Spannung war dann weg und kam aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Hab hier auch einen Gericom Laptop liegen, der einem ständig einen Stromschlag verpasst, wenn man an die Kante auf der Vorderseite packt.

Meine alte Soundblaster Audigy 2 NX ging erst an nachdem man sie mit einem Fön warm gemacht hat. Dann hab ich irgendwann die Elkos darauf getauscht und danach ging sie wieder problemlos.

Meine G15 refresh hat ein Fehlerpixel im Display aber nur wenn sie richtig kalt ist.

Der CPU Lüfter (Intel Boxed) von einem Kollegen hat mal im laufenden Betrieb einen Cheeseburger von 5 Meter Entfernung abbekommen ohne Schaden zu nehmen. 

Den Rechner von einem Kollegen kann man nicht mit zur LAN nehmen, weil er sonst Bluescreens bekommt. Der muss erst min 6-8 Stunden aufgebaut am Stromnetz hängen, damit er fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Und wo sind die Kuriositaeten ? Laesst sich so ziemlich alles erklaeren auser das vom TE wobei ich da auch nen verdacht habe. 

Was wirklich Kurios ist, warum zu hölle schmeist man nen Cheesburger in nen PC rein ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

 Mein Kollege hatte sich nen neuen Rechner gekauft und das Gehäuse war noch nicht lieferbar. Dann stand eine LAN Party an und so lose mitnehmen ist auch nicht der Bringer. Dann haben wir nen altes Desktop Gehäuse bei ihm gefunden.(so ein Gehöuse, wo der Rechner unter den Bildschirm gestellt wird) Nungut alles da reingebaut aber da das alte Gehäuse für ein Sockel 775 SLI System nicht gedacht war, ging es nicht mehr zu.
Dann hat er den Rechner halt offen zur LAN mitgenommen. Einer von uns ist zu MC Donalds gefahren und hat Burger für alle geholt. Mein Kumpel stellt die Tüten in der Mitte von Raum ab und wirft jedem seine Burger zu. Dann wirft er einen Cheeseburger, der wohl nicht richtig eingepackt war und der Burger trennt sich vom Papier mitten im Flug. Der Burger geht nach unten und das Papier nach oben. Mein anderer Kollege ist total verwundert und fängt das Papier und nicht den Burger. Der Burger schlägt im CPU Lüfter ein wärend darauf C&C3 läuft. Er nimmt den Burger vom CPU Lüfter, beißt ab und gibt dem Lüfter wieder Schwung. Der Lüfter dreht wieder an und er zockt weiter C&C.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Ok in der tat kurios


----------



## seppo1887 (9. November 2014)

Der Grafiktreiber meines Laptops funktioniert nur auf der hdd. Wenn ich ihn auf die ssd packe wo auch  WIN drauf ist, kriege ich Bluescreens wenn ich spiele starte.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. November 2014)

Ich hätte noch zu bieten, dass meine Grafikkarte nur Mist baut. Wenn ich nen zweiten Monitor dran hab, und ein Flashvideo starte, krieg ich nuf noch grüne Streifen aufm Display, aber auch nicht jedes mal, manchmal gehts weg, wenn ich blind ein Spiel starte.
Wenn ich nun die Spannung im Leerlauf senken möchte, stell ich einfach die 3D Spannung auf 800mV. Meist geht es gut, aber manchmal kriegt das Teil nen Schuss, Blackscreen und die Lüfter drehen voll auf, auch nach Reboots. Ich bau ne andere Karte ein -klappt. Ich bau meine in nen anderen Rechner -alles bestens.  Ich bau sie in meinen zurück: Alles wie normal, 3Stunden vorher


----------



## Kusanar (10. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Also was mich oft nervt sind diese unerklärlichen Inkompatibilitäten von RAMs und Mainboards. Die RAM-Riegel selbst sind voll ok, laufen auch in meinem Board und einem anderen Testboard. Im Mainboard wo sie eigentlich hin sollten tut sich nichts, der Rechner läuft zwar an (Lüfter drehen sich, LEDs am Board leuchten) aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, kein Booten, kein Zugriff auf die SSD / HDD und es kommt der Beep-Code für defekten RAM  und das passiert immer wieder mal mit unterschiedlichsten Boards und RAM-Herstellern...


----------



## DarkRedEmber (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

@dekay55: Ich bin für alle Erklärungsversuche offen, lass doch mal hören.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Kuriositäten*

Gerade eben wollte ich das Spiel "Eador Master of the broken world" updaten. Das ist selbstverständlich hart verbuggt und funktioniert natürlich nicht. Also schnell gegoogelt und mir von ner anderen Seite das aktuelle update gezogen, schnell ins spieleverzeichnis rüberkopiert, wie beschrieben. Natürlich kommt dann irgenteine Fehlermeldung und danach ein blauer Bildschirm. Hab ich *eine* Datei wieder gelöscht. Jetzt kommt als Fehlermeldung das das Spiel nicht gestartet werden kann da steam_api.dll fehlt. Man muss das Programm neu installieren um den Fehler zu beheben. Sobald ich dann auf ok klicke startet das Spiel... . Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt kein Virus oO


----------

